# Why can't I search for the word "Once"?



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm catching up on my "Once Upon a Time" episodes and wanted to go back and read some of the threads I missed.

But I can't seem to search for the word "once" or "upon". I get "sorry no matches" - when there are obviously matches to those words. I can search for the word "time" - so it's not a 4 letter thing.

I also can't search for "once upon" - but I can search for "once upon a time"

Just seems weird that the words "once" and "upon" come up with no matches.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I had the same problem when I was searching for Mad Men threads. I couldn't find any results just searching for Mad. 

The problem with the google search is that it is not forum specific, so you get results across the whole site instead of just the TV Talk forum.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Weird. It is working now if I use "mad" or "men" but I swear it was not working a month or two ago when I watched all the old episodes. I had to search on a keyword in the episode name. 

"Once" is not working for me either.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Don't know if this it's exactly related to this, but there is another vBulletin forum that I visit, eastsideboxing.com, and sometimes it gets very busy and overwhelms the servers. Often, they have announced that during these busy periods, they *"turn off the search function"* as it helps cut down on the load of traffic there.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I had the same problem when I was searching for Mad Men threads. I couldn't find any results just searching for Mad.
> 
> The problem with the google search is that it is not forum specific, so you get results across the whole site instead of just the TV Talk forum.


Try pasting

site:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=31 once upon

into the box on Google's main page, click Google Search, and then go to the left on the results page, click on "Show search tools" and then sort by date or date range.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Zevida said:


> I had the same problem when I was searching for Mad Men threads. I couldn't find any results just searching for Mad.
> 
> The problem with the google search is that it is not forum specific, so you get results across the whole site instead of just the TV Talk forum.


Change the google search to this, and you'll find it pretty accurate:

*"once upon a time" site:http://www.tivocommunity.com*


----------

